# Avenet [ edit]



## Unregistriertkronic (25 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe heute Post von einem Rechtsanwalt bekommen, der von der Kölner Firma Avenet GmbH beauftragt worden sei, eine Forderung in Höhe von 104,89€ bei mir einzuziehen, die sich aus einer Dienstleistung errechne, die ich letztes Jahr in Anspruch genommen haben soll. Ich kenne diese Firma und auch den Anwalt nicht. Habe auch nie eine der angegebenen Mahnungen erhalten. Es handelt sich wohl hier wieder um einen [ edit] versuch.

Hat jemand auch schon Post von dieser Firma bekommen oder kennt die Masche?

Werde wohl das übliche Verfahren einleiten, per Einschreiben der Firma mitzuteilen, dass ich nicht für einen Dienst zahlen werde, den ich nicht in Anspruch genommen habe und über deren Kosten auch nicht ausreichen informiert wurde; Frist setzen für die Beantwortung und Androhung einer Anzeige, falls die Stornierung nicht schriftlich bestätigt wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Avenet [ edit]*

Gibt es hier schon:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52592-temarca-gmbh-ave-net-gmbh.html


----------



## kronic (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Avenet [ edit]*

Suche Leute, die ebenfalls Post von Avenet und TEMARCA GmbH ( AVE-net GmbH ) bekommen haben, um diese Masche an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. Kanäle für Verbraucherthemen gibt es ja genug.


----------

